# my system restarts after automatic scanning by symantec antivirus



## moneyblr (Jun 14, 2005)

hi ppl,

i am money,new to this forum

i have a problem.we have a symantec antivirus corp ,which s set to automatically scan the systems at 3 am daily.some machines restart overnite .

when i checked the event viewer(win 2000),it had a message"scan could not open c:/winnt/config/user.dat",which was the last message event viewer had recorded,i guess this has triggered the restart

any solutions,please help me


----------



## DeadOnTheHead (Nov 4, 2004)

I am thinking thast some systems may be getting to hot. Check and see what the cpu threshhold is . Are the systems the same config or diff......... 

Chuck-www.deadonthehead.com/Downloads.html


----------



## moneyblr (Jun 14, 2005)

thanks for ur advice ,but cooling system is fine for our machines


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Try the online scan below to make sure Norton has not missed anything. This is not normal behavior for NAV.


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

> i have a problem.we have a symantec antivirus corp


this is a real surprise...*NORTON* 
regards


----------

